# KPC - Kazakhstan Potash Corporation



## System (10 December 2012)

Kazakhstan Potash Corporation Limited (KPC) was formerly known as Fortis Mining Limited (FMJ).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the FMJ thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21268


----------



## Gringotts Bank (10 December 2012)

System said:


> Kazakhstan Potash Corporation Limited (KPC) was formerly known as Fortis Mining Limited (FMJ).
> 
> Previous discussion of this company can be found in the FMJ thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21268




My name Borat Sagdiyev.  Chinque my friends.  I am learnings the mining business here in Australias island paradise.  Wa-wa-weee-wa!  How you say... "down under"?  ok, I have plan for makings the pottash company mining for the BIG MONIES!    Let's dig the hole and find the money like that old man Gina Rhineharts.  He is very rich, like my cousin in Khazakstan.  Buy my share-stocks or I will crush you.  HIGH FIVE!


----------



## DocK (10 December 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> My name Borat Sagdiyev.  Chinque my friends.  I am learnings the mining business here in Australias island paradise.  Wa-wa-weee-wa!  How you say... "down under"?  ok, I have plan for makings the pottash company mining for the BIG MONIES!    Let's dig the hole and find the money like that old man Gina Rhineharts.  He is very rich, like my cousin in Khazakstan.  Buy my share-stocks or I will crush you.  HIGH FIVE!




Your most wonderful post beat me to it!


----------

